# Advice on Aero Wheels for very windy areas



## rafaelrms (Oct 22, 2012)

New to aeo wheels here seeking some advice, mainly for those wheels:
HED Jet 6 / Zipp 404 / Enve 6.7 

I'm looking for some opinions on how well those wheels behave on areas with lots of crosswind (here in Manitoba wind is almost always blowing 20-40 km/h - with gusts it become even worse, specially on aero frames with larger surface areas . 
My rides are mostly flat, so not terribly concerned about wheel weight and considering clincher version of those wheels. 
My main concern is how well do they behave on crosswinds. 

Second concern is durability/strength, which seems that Enve with it's 5 year warranty cannot be beaten, but HED with its aluminum rim seems good as well. Anyone to share any opinions? 

Really not interested in trash-talking any particular wheel or on wind tunnel savings data as there is plenty of that in the internet and they really seem to perform reasonably close for someone on my level when it concerns aerodynamics. But yes, very interested on your opinions if you have any of the mentioned wheels! 

Thanks Rafael


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, the only ones I have ridden are the Enves. With that said, it wasn't on a super windy day. There were some winds, yet they weren't frighteningly fast by any means. 
However, I did feel like stability and predictability were beyond any other deep rim I've ridden (808s, edge 65s). The wider profile seemed to make them much less twitchy than other options. 
What I was most impressed with though was the cornering and braking. The brake track is super grabby on the 6.7, and they didn't get nearly as hot as my old 65s did. 
That was the first carbon clincher I had ridden that I could actually see as a daily driver, where as my older 65s rarely seem sensible.


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

While I haven't tried any of the wheels you list, I do live in a mountainous coastal area. Very strong crosswinds at times, often while descending. I'm 74kg (163lbs) and find I am ok with anything up to 50mm deep. Under some conditions I have actually found 50mm carbons MORE manageable than 30mm alloys in similar conditions. I can only guess its due to the 50mm wheels working well at high yaw angles..... 

Among the wheels I've tried and had good results with are Mavic CCUs (40mm deep), Mavic Cosmic SRs (52mm deep), Ritchey Apex 50mm Tubulars. They all performed similarly in crosswinds, so my guess is you should be OK in crosswinds with any of the brands you mention as long as you stay to depths of about 50mm or less.


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

My Jet 4 and 6 wheels have been reasonably stable in strong most of the time. There were a few rare occasions when the wind was strong or gusty enough and at the right angle that I had to make more major steering corrections.

HED has a new all-carbon clincher named Vanquish on the way.

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/hed-vanquish-6-sct-carbon-clinchers-eurobike-2012-35238/


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

The best advice regarding deep wheels in really windy areas would be to not buy or use them there.
Even if they end up being 'okay' in winds, still, you won't gain anything so why bother? Throw in that you want carbon clinchers it's all negative with no positive trade off.
I'm not trying to be a dick here......that's just the way I see using deep carbon clinchers in a really windy area. I think you'd be a lot happier with a 'normal' rim.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

why not Zipp 303 (or even 202) or Easton EC90SL? They are aero but not too high profile and may mitigate some of your fears about wind.


----------



## brady1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Z6_esb said:


> why not Zipp 303 (or even 202) or Easton EC90SL? They are aero but not too high profile and may mitigate some of your fears about wind.


This is pretty much the area that I'm looking at too. 

I would like to upgrade to a set aero wheels but am concerned about crosswinds. 
At 5'4''/124lbs I've been blown all over by normal rims here in Nebraska.

I've even looked at Zipp's 101 rims. For shallower aluminum clinchers (30-something mm I think) they seem to have similar aero properties of higher profile wheels.


----------



## fio (Oct 15, 2012)

brady1 said:


> This is pretty much the area that I'm looking at too.
> 
> I would like to upgrade to a set aero wheels but am concerned about crosswinds.
> At 5'4''/124lbs I've been blown all over by normal rims here in Nebraska.


I'm literally the same height and weight as you, and I've been pretty well served by my 303FC tubulars in windy south-central Wisconsin. I do feel the occasional gusts, but overall I'd say that they are pretty stable. On a windy day I can definitely tell the difference between them and my shallow A23's, but it just more the way they respond to the wind rather than just get blown around by it. You get a gentle push from the wind with the 303s rather than a shove.


----------



## brady1 (Aug 18, 2011)

fio said:


> I'm literally the same height and weight as you, and I've been pretty well served by my 303FC tubulars in windy south-central Wisconsin. I do feel the occasional gusts, but overall I'd say that they are pretty stable. On a windy day I can definitely tell the difference between them and my shallow A23's, but it just more the way they respond to the wind rather than just get blown around by it. You get a gentle push from the wind with the 303s rather than a shove.


Good to know.

I was basically looking at either the 303s or 101s since I get a team discount on Zipp at my LBS. 

They aren't cheap though...even with the discount.


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

*I have them all...go with the 101s*

I have 101s, 303s, 808s, Spinergy FCC, 80mmF/60mmR Chinese Carbon, Boyd Vitesse, Topolinos, HED tri-spoke, Neuvation R28s, Campagnolo Shamal Two-Way Fit, Ksyrium ES, SL, SSC and SLR, Velomax and Easton Circuits, and probably some I am forgetting. I always go wide or tubeless when racing. Wide rocks. I like being able to run lower pressure to get the comfy ride of my tubeless and have the surefootedness the wider rim offers. Best of all worlds are the 101s. Get them if you can afford them. They make the bike (and you) feel faster, are not upset by winds, increase stability of the front end especially in hard digs up hills when you are over the front end as the wide rim is a more stable, less noodley platform. Don't worry that they weigh 100-150 grams more than other wheels. They are still plenty light and roll beautifully. Oh, and they give you bling points...that really does matter sometimes. My two cents. P.S. Vittoria Rubion Pro III run at 90-95lbs...I weigh 165.


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Go with something light and shallow. Maybe 202s or 303s. No point in getting yourself blown all over the road.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

202 Firecrest clincher just came out, so that'd be an option if you aren't a heavy guy. If you are over 175, I'd say go with the 303 or a similar depth wheel. Zipp says even the 101 is more aero than most deeper wheels.


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Zipp also says that their deep firecrest wheels handle wind extremely well. Find a 404 firecrest front wheel to borrow and see if it blows you around. If it does, get something shallower.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I have 202s and Firecrest 404s, both tubular. The 404s are my everyday wheelset even on really windy days, but they do get blown around more than the 202s. The 202s are about as docile handling a wheelset as I've ever owned.


----------



## lopott (Jun 27, 2010)

Bontrager Aeolus d3 5 here very windy flat Wisconsin. Had Fp 60s, Planet X 50s and 82s. The bontis are much better in cross wind and gusts. Clincher braking is good but still not aluminum track good. Ride quality is great but using bonti r4 25cc wheels and latex tubes


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

I rode Enve 3.4 clinchers and got blown around quite a bit in moderately windy conditions (I'm150 lbs).

I wouldn't recommend them if your goal is improved stability on windy days. Low profile rims are the way to go...whether aluminum or carbon.


----------

